
Comparing (R) dplyr vs. (Julia) DataFrames.jl - mindB
https://bkamins.github.io/julialang/2020/07/03/dplyr-vs-df.html
======
sieste
The R code looks so much cleaner and readable! Is that just me being a bit
more familiar with R/dplyr than julia? Or could the julia code be written more
elegantly than that? I mean all those .@(_, => :) constructs make julia look
rather opaque in comparison ...

~~~
dunefox
> The R code looks so much cleaner and readable!

Absolutely not. "%>%", "ifelse" as a function, etc. are just horrible...

